# Cat sitter flaked on us, cats without water for 2 days.



## 2crzykitties (Mar 30, 2007)

My husband and I were out of town for two and a half days and we had a cat sitter lined up who never showed up. The cats had a bowl of water when we left that was completely empty when we got home. One cat drinks from the toilet and wasn't too concerned when we put down a bolw of water.

The other cat was sitting in front of the sink crying and when we put water down was drinking like crazy. Other than that he seems pretty normal. He gets so stressed going to the vet that I don't want to take him unless I have to. Money is not an issue, but other than drinking a lot, he seems to be acting normally.

Anyone have any advice or suggestions?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Check to see if he's dehydrated...pull up the skin on the back of his neck (where you would pull to scruff him). If it returns to place easily he's not dehydrated, and I think he should be fine, just continue to make sure there is plenty of water. Do you feed wet food? Add some additional water just to be sure.

If the skin stays up there and has trouble returning he is dehydrated. Then I'd call the vet and see if he recommends bringing him in or if he thinks that plying him with fluids (as mentioned above) will do the trick. You can always force feed some water with a syringe.

Keep us posted....

ETA: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

You should be able to find a Vet that does house calls if necessary. 
Get a proffessional sitter next time, I've even thought I'd be hard pressed to trust my parents to do the job.


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

We left poor dusty at home, my parents were at the house every day putting in tile flooring in out bathroom for us, but when dustys fry food ran out a day before we got home instead of calling me and asking if we had anymore she fed her a bunch of treats in her food bowl. I had some food puches int he closet and fed her small portions when we got home so she didnt over eat. Shes fine now though, she missed us so much we got home at 1:20am and she was sitting in the window and kept jumping all over the both of us as soon as we got in the door. 

But my mom did keep her company and did what she could, she only went maybe 30 hours without food, but had plenty of water.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think your cats will be fine. Cats have been known to go without water for longer than that. I guess you won't be using _that_ cat sitter again. :x


----------



## OrangieLover (Mar 30, 2007)

I would check like doodlebug mentioned to see if he's dehydrated. If not, I think he'll be fine!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

How are your cats doing now?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

If you have to go out again....
leave the bathtub or a sink dripping.


----------



## 2crzykitties (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for checking back  The cats seem to be just fine. But I'm thinking I should put off having children until I get my neurosis under control.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

2crzykitties said:


> But I'm thinking I should put off having children until I get my neurosis under control.


Since you lose your sanity when you have kids what difference does it make? :lol: 

doodle...who just spent 2 hours helping her neighbor with her 18 month old twins (she just had knee surgery and hubby had a Dr. appt.) Actually they're really good and very cute but I'm glad I get to leave....


----------

